# Bottle Train



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

To keep the beard dry, I've gotten the idea to bottle train. Any info on how? I have a crate, so that's where the bottle will hang from. Any leads on how to stare Yoshi to it?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Noelle learned her very first time. This is a failproof method...PEANUT BUTTER! :biggrin: 

I took a small dab of peanut butter and put it on the end of the spout. Noelle licked the p'butter off and got a sip of water at the same time. TaaaaaDah! :chili:


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Noelle learned her very first time. This is a failproof method...PEANUT BUTTER! :biggrin:
> 
> I took a small dab of peanut butter and put it on the end of the spout. Noelle licked the p'butter off and got a sip of water at the same time. TaaaaaDah! :chili:[/B]


lol that dancing pepper always gets me..lol Yoshi is funny when it comes to PB, but I'll try.. Question iis a dog bottle same as the other ones(i.e rabbit)? uz i have one for my rabbit and I like that one, and I"m checking out Petco online, and I see others that I prefer for my Pooch. Is it the same thing?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if the bunny bottles are the same or not, but I'd guess that they would work just fine.

If your little one isn't a peanut butter fan _*(WHAT? The Buttercup is just shaking her head in wonderment!), *_maybe try some of that Kong Stuffing squirt stuff or some cheese or liver or whatever soft treat Yoshi may like.

The water bottle (with filtered water) has helped Noelle's stains around her mouth. Good luck!


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I'm not sure if the bunny bottles are the same or not, but I'd guess that they would work just fine.
> 
> If your little one isn't a peanut butter fan _*(WHAT? The Buttercup is just shaking her head in wonderment!), *_maybe try some of that Kong Stuffing squirt stuff or some cheese or liver or whatever soft treat Yoshi may like.
> 
> The water bottle (with filtered water) has helped Noelle's stains around her mouth. Good luck![/B]


Lol.. Thanx I'll see if that works


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Rabbit water bottles leak, which is a pain. I use this water bottle and love it!!!! To teach Maggie we just showed her and gave her treats when she used it. Good luck!!!


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Rabbit water bottles leak, which is a pain. I use this water bottle and love it!!!! To teach Maggie we just showed her and gave her treats when she used it. Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whered you buy that one? Is that a doggie bottle, I never seen one like that before...


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=461393
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't find that one anywhere, is it a valve that you can put any bottle you want in there?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

If you click on water bottle, it will take you to there webpage. I made it a link! :biggrin:


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> If you click on water bottle, it will take you to there webpage. I made it a link! :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks I found it though, I did some detective work :thumbsup: and found it. All I had to do was open up the link as a reply and it shows you the link the pic came from. Low and behold I've beento that site, but I was looking for bows


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks BTW


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

No prob!!! Glad I could help!!! It is so nice to share what I have learned from this forum!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm using a dome fountain where they just lick off.

I often find the tip of the bottle dripping and the floor is often wet even if it didn't. Once the dog start licking it, some will eventually fall out. And when no 1 is around to dry it, once it accumulates enough, my dog will drink from the ground instead


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I'm using a dome fountain where they just lick off.
> 
> I often find the tip of the bottle dripping and the floor is often wet even if it didn't. Once the dog start licking it, some will eventually fall out. And when no 1 is around to dry it, once it accumulates enough, my dog will drink from the ground instead[/B]


Can you post a pic/ website link? Thanx


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

this 1 :









Its meant for cats and only have 1 round dome where water flows down from the side. My malteses have been drinking this since many years ago. Only the very puffy moustache 1s will get it red. If its normal size, only their tongue will touch.


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Rabbit water bottles leak, which is a pain. I use this water bottle and love it!!!! To teach Maggie we just showed her and gave her treats when she used it. Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know another site that has it where it wont be like 16 bux altogether? The nozzle is like 7 and the shipping and handling is about 8. I don't want anything else from there. Thanx


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=461393
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cindy Fern-King of Ecstasy Maltese sells them also. I'm not sure what her price is but I know that she doesn't charge $8 for shipping. She also sells a smaller water that I really love. It fits on the door of a small crate and is great for travelling. Even driving down a bumpy road these do not leak. You can email Cindy at [email protected]. Her prices are reasonable and she is very responsive and very quick to ship.

Mary


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

When I was getting Mr Wookie use to bottle drinking I put a small bit of Nutri-Cal on the tip. It took about three or four times but he got the hang of it after that, fast. 

Good luck,
Melanie


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I hope I'm not over stepping but wanted to give a little warning. Peanut butter is the one food that when a large glob gets swallowed it cannot be removed with the Heimlich maneuver nor can it be melted out and pet or human can choke to death. Please remember to use peanut butter in a thin sparing way so that our fur babies and ourselves don't get a glob of that wonderful goodness stuck in our throats.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The peanut butter is a great idea! Ben and Emma are bottle trained also. I just put the bottle in front of them, let the water come out and then they figured it out rather quickly.


----------

